# Sensing function and Meditation



## saulwilliams (Aug 11, 2013)

I regularly practise basic meditation by focusing mostly on my breath. I can't help but think that this sort of meditation exercises the function extroverted sensing because after meditating, even though I can feel calm and relaxed afterwards I also feel like I'm using this function more. I can 'feel' objects in the room and if the ceiling is low it feels suffocating, which usually I'm living inside my own head and oblivious to my environment.

This is bad for me, an ENFP, because extroverted sensing is supposed to drain my energy. Does anybody else have this experience?


----------



## wabi sabi (Aug 7, 2013)

I practice meditation and I personally haven't really noticed any abnormal Se activity afterwards. But then Se is supposed to be my weakest conscious function of all so I might be different from you. 

I may be wrong but I thought that meditation would exercise Si more than Se? Wouldn't focusing on the breath be considered being aware of internal bodily sensations rather than external sensing?


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

Meditation is supposed to take us farther from the "thought-noise" and closer to the actual present, so in a way, it helps us to perceive the environment around us better. 

I wouldn't exactly say it's sensing on its own, but I understand where are you coming from.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

The closest feeling l can liken to Se, l've experienced after traumatic events or something similar.

An oddly calm feeling, that l know l would've just adjusted to had it been my preferred state but it did cause me stress, in that it was so different for me.

l do think mediation would bring a person closer to Se and not Si, regardless of type. Si for me is experienced more like being very diligent to routine, and being slightly more present but not completely.

The Se feelings are interesting to experiment with lol. l'm not really able to meditate for long periods of time, but l do a few things to try and become more grounded.


----------



## wabi sabi (Aug 7, 2013)

Does anyone know if this excerpt on Si is valid?

Finally, one of the most commonly overlooked functions of Introverted Sensing is its role in perceiving internal bodily sensations—the body as felt and experienced from within. More than any other psychological function, _Si provides access to our most basic sense of “being,” apart from thought or outward stimuli_. Historically, Eastern philosophical and religious traditions have done a much better job exploring this aspect of human experience than those of the West. This dimension of Si is engaged during activities that require close attention to one’s internal bodily state, such as yoga, Tai-Chi, or meditation. (from personalityjunkie.com/09/introverted-sensing-sensation-si/)


----------



## JessyB (Aug 10, 2013)

I've never meditated, though tried it and got too bored to keep up  ESFJ here.


----------



## saulwilliams (Aug 11, 2013)

well I must have gotten mixed up with the Si and Se functions, but I guess I experience both. I do feel more centred and I do become hyper aware of my breathing and thoughts, but I do sort of feel objects around the room. I am still a novice when it comes to meditation so perhaps a different style of meditation might be more beneficial for an ENFP whose sensing functions are the weakest. thanks for your replies


----------

